# Akhtar Saeed Medical College Admission



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

i got admission in akhtar saeed medical college by the grace of Allah Almighty...so i was just wondring anybody from this forum also got admitted there :woot::woot:


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zainyr said:


> i got admission in akhtar saeed medical college by the grace of Allah Almighty...so i was just wondring anybody from this forum also got admitted there :woot::woot:


I have also got admission in AMDC  Where are you from?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I hav got admission at AMDC 2!


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I have also got admission in AMDC  Where are you from?


i am from lahore ...and you?

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> I hav got admission at AMDC 2!


oh great  so any news when are the classes begining?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dont hav any idea


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I got admission there too. They said the classes are being scheduled to start from 3rd, orientation being on 2nd of December.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Means ragging 2nd ko ho gi?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

zainyr said:


> i am from lahore ...and you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I'm also from Lahore...Ok it's for everyone how will you all manage to go there? as its away from the city


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

maybe. 2nd ko parents sath he hongay, hostelites will fill their hostel forms and join hostel on 2nd, so parents might wait until we get in..uskay bad e hogi i guess


----------



## Amna shafi (Oct 30, 2013)

I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I'm also from Lahore...Ok it's for everyone how will you all manage to go there? as its away from the city


for me its not far...as i live near bhria town...15min just

- - - Updated - - -



Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


 just random things but do make sure you know the details of what you say...hope you get the idea


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


They ask a little bit about your family and you and y do u want to be a Doctor...Is it your will or your parents and ask a little bit about BIO...He asked me the difference between Exocrine and endocrine gland and hearing process in Human etc

- - - Updated - - -



Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


And yes do take one of your parent along cuz they don't take interview widout parents


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


They asked me diff btw enzymes and hormones, enzymes of liver and small intestine,Introduce ur self in English and then abt ur father's occupation and property as well to ensure u'd br able to pay fee of upcoming years as well


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

i dont think so there should be any ragging i jst hate it soo much!! specially when seniors cross there limits! m soo scared of it! they are gonna take all my money too,


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> I'm also from Lahore...Ok it's for everyone how will you all manage to go there? as its away from the city


Eigther I'll use bus or develop a mutualism.with one my friend living v.near to ma home so that one week he'll take me and then my turn...


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


well in my interview i started wondering if they wanna know about me or my father! they read it from the form that my father is a radiologist and they then they asked all the ques related to him. from where did he do his dmrd where does he practices, stuff!

- - - Updated - - -



Awais Ishaq said:


> I'm also from Lahore...Ok it's for everyone how will you all manage to go there? as its away from the city


i live in lhr too even tha my parents are sending me in the hostel!! i think my real hard time in life is starting noww!!Allah help me! and all those who ,ll live in hostel cause its very very difficult my biggest fear!


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Amna shafi said:


> I Got Call For Interview in AMDC yesterday...Tomorrow is my interview...Can someone please tell me what did they ask you in your interview there...!


Dr Farooq asked me " why Akhtar Saeed and not other Medical Colleges" ...I answered " my relative Dr.Saqib is in faculty there and he recommended this college becoz it has got an awsome faculty and its hospitals are good for clinical training as well"!


----------



## Amna shafi (Oct 30, 2013)

Okay  thanks...


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

asked me to introduce myself, hormones of pituitary, hormones secreted by testes, hormone responsible for spermatogenesis and spermatogenesis itself.

- - - Updated - - -

also the function of testosterone


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> asked me to introduce myself, hormones of pituitary, hormones secreted by testes, hormone responsible for spermatogenesis and spermatogenesis itself.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also the function of testosterone


thats a tough one...bdw he only asked me about family ..my intrest in this field and why akhtar saeed clg?


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey any one of you know when will be classes???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

I wish classes start from 2nd week of December


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Some ppl were talking that may b frm 2nd 3rd dec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

umair333 said:


> I wish classes start from 2nd week of December


yeah i wish that too!


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

will they display any 2nd list ?????


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

MedCat said:


> will they display any 2nd list ?????


Thay have called the students on Sat who were in 2nd list....My friend gave his interview today


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

why'd you wish them to start from 2nd week of december?


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> why'd you wish them to start from 2nd week of december?


Becoz I'm enjoying my holidays!


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there going to be raggin in amdc?? Anyone who has seen the hostels please describe them?, m soooo upset never lived without family before!


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ragging will be in every college n hostels:/ me too v afraid of all that stuff :/ ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Maahi1 said:


> Hey any one of you know when will be classes???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The classes are starting from 2nd December, I have just received their letter...


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

But i didnt recieve any letter :/ where u live?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> The classes are starting from 2nd December, I have just received their letter...


I,Ve also received it!!


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

anna said:


> I,Ve also received it!!


Anna u live in lhr? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I live in askari 10. Maahi u know what the rooms are bi seater, and m excited for the white coat ceremony u can bring ur parents tooo!! It,ll be fun IA


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

anna said:


> Yes I live in askari 10. Maahi u know what the rooms are bi seater, and m excited for the white coat ceremony u can bring ur parents tooo!! It,ll be fun IA


Bi seater means i think room fir two ppl n yup m excited for that tooo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I received the letter today. But I'm gonna refund tomorrow as I later found that my name is in the Sargodha medical college(govt) list.
SO best of luck AMDCians


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> Bi seater means i think room fir two ppl n yup m excited for that tooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes rooms for two girls, if u wanna take a single then u have to pay double that is 2 lack.


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

anna said:


> yes rooms for two girls, if u wanna take a single then u have to pay double that is 2 lack.


Yup but i think biseater is better if u r friendly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> Yup but i think biseater is better if u r friendly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 definitely yes, m friendly but i hope that the girl with me will be friendly too!!


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm that is main point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> Hmmm that is main point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maahi is your real name?


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope its not, nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

hope to see u on monday then


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

anna said:


> hope to see u on monday then


InshaaAllah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

anna said:


> Is there going to be raggin in amdc?? Anyone who has seen the hostels please describe them?, m soooo upset never lived without family before![/QUOTE
> IF U LIve in Lahore Ask 10 then why residing in a hostel?


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

umair333 said:


> anna said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be raggin in amdc?? Anyone who has seen the hostels please describe them?, m soooo upset never lived without family before![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Why dont u use college coaster....It will pick u right from ur door step


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

umair333 said:


> Why dont u use college coaster....It will pick u right from ur door step


hmm i dint think of that, yeah u right but again TIME!! though i,ll see i,ve never seen amdc,s coaster here in askari actually


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

On the orientation day transporters would be avilable at campus.....Ask them about ur route! TIME management depends on u only


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Wahab Shabbir said:


> I received the letter today. But I'm gonna refund tomorrow as I later found that my name is in the Sargodha medical college(govt) list.
> SO best of luck AMDCians


What was your aggregate?


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

They said they assign a room to two people with almost equal or at least similar aggregates...

- - - Updated - - -

Looking forward to a good room mate as well..............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> They said they assign a room to two people with almost equal or at least similar aggregates...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Looking forward to a good room mate as well..............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


u r a girl?


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Hah no


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> Hah no


whats with that HAH?? its fine if u r not but what was soo funny?


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

you thought I was a girl.. that's funny. Not your fault of course.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

umair333 said:


> Eigther I'll use bus or develop a mutualism.with one my friend living v.near to ma home so that one week he'll take me and then my turn...


where do u live in Lahore?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Received my letter today.. Just not sure if there's any difference between the white coat ceremony and the orientation?!


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

i guess both will happen on monday, ceremony would be like they r gonna take our pictures together in white overalls!! and in orientation they,ll guide us about the books, rules stuff!! i guess ceremony would be a kind of a incentive to study really hard for the upcoming years


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

anna said:


> i guess both will happen on monday, ceremony would be like they r gonna take our pictures together in white overalls!! and in orientation they,ll guide us about the books, rules stuff!! i guess ceremony would be a kind of a incentive to study really hard for the upcoming years


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Maheen Saeed (Nov 10, 2013)

well im worried too...gonna be a hostelite & i really hope i find a good mate! oh and maybe the ragging:speechless:


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

alright friends good luck for tommorow white coat ceremony..hope for the best years ahead...cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Any Amdcian living near Shadman, Fmh, Sims, Lahore College, Ichra, ferozepur road?


----------

